# Automator Délai variable



## Jeanyvon (23 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai mon petit logiciel mais petit souci j'aimerai pouvoir avoir un temps de pause variable.
Mais je ne sais pas comment écrire le script.

Si vous pouviez m'aider ce serai top

Merci d'avance


----------



## sgamel (23 Octobre 2016)

Jeanyvon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai mon petit logiciel mais petit souci j'aimerai pouvoir avoir un temps de pause variable.
> Mais je ne sais pas comment écrire le script.
> ...



Non ce n'est pas vraiment possible avec l'action Automator "Mettre en pause". La valeur n'accepte pas de variable.

Il n'est pas possible de le faire manuellement, l'option "afficher cette action si le processus est exécuté" est grisée...

LA SOLUTION SIMPLE: utiliser la commande "sleep" du terminal.

> sleep {NB_SECONDES}

1. Ajoute une action "Exécuter un script Shell"
2. Change le complément de "Données en entrée" par "comme arguments"
3. Tape la commande "sleep $1"

La valeur en entrée de l'action  sera le délai en secondes. La pause est réalisée par la commande sleep.

Tu dois pouvoir faire la même chose avec d'autre langages de script, mais c'est surement le plus simple.

J'ai mis un petit exemple en pièce jointe.

Plus d'informations sur Automator ici: http://Automatisez.net/


----------



## Jeanyvon (23 Octobre 2016)

Merci mais pour moi ça ne marche pas.

Car j'ai un système en boucle et j'ai besoin d'avoir un temps de pause en entre 2 et 3 heures  et ça 24/7

et cela sans qu'il y ai besoin d'une intervention de ma part


----------

